# ISO Baked Goods with Dried Apricots



## PA Baker (Sep 29, 2005)

I have a bag of dried apricots in the pantry that I'd like to use up but don't have any recipes for desserts/baked goods using them.  I'd like to do more than just dip them in chocolate.  Anyone have some good suggestions?


----------



## jkath (Sep 29, 2005)

Cut into strips, steep them in liquer for a couple of days (amaretto is a good one!) and then serve the mixture over vanilla ice cream.

Or... You can put them into a crock pot along with chicken, apricot preserves, chicken broth and sliced onions. It's really good.

Or....you can cut them into little pieces with cooking scissors, soak them in water till they're plumped up (about 20+ minutes) and add them to your favorite muffin recipe.

How's that?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Apricot Lemon Bread*

6 T Butter 
1 C Sugar 
2 Eggs
11/2 C Flour
1 1/2 tsp Baking Powder
1/4 tsp Salt
1/2 C Milk
1 Tb Grated Lemon Zest
1 Tb Lemon Juice
1 C Chopped Dried Apricot
1 C Chopped Walnuts

Preheat the Oven to 350 F. 

Grease a 9” loaf pan.

Melt butter & mix it in a bowl with the sugar. 

Add eggs one at a time & beat well. 

Combine the sifted flour, baking powder & salt and add the mixture to the bowl, alternating with the milk. Mix well. 

Fold in lemon zest & juice, apricots

Pour into the pan & level surface. 

Bake 50 to 60 minutes.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 29, 2005)

Pa,
When I make banana bread, my kids love to have nuts and other fruit added, so I often cut dried apricots and add to the batter.  I also dice up the apricots, mix with a little brown sugar and some cream cheese and use that to stuff things like dates or put into baked acorn squash...Hope this helps a little...
kadesma


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 30, 2005)

So many good ideas I'll have to go buy more apricots!   Thanks everyone!  Kadesma, I've been dreaming about banana bread lately (yes, I've been having weird food dreams!) and adding them into that sounds like a great idea!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 30, 2005)

PA, here is one more use for your dried apricots.  I just bought the ingredients to make this recipe the other day.  The bars make great snacks to pack in lunches, etc.


Chewy Fruit & Oatmeal Bars

3/4 cup firmly packed brown sugar 
1/2 cup granulated sugar 
One 8-ounce container vanilla or plain low-fat yogurt 
2 egg whites, lightly beaten 
2 Tbsp. vegetable oil 
2 Tbsp. skim milk 
2 tsp. vanilla 
1-1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
1 tsp. baking soda 
1 tsp. ground cinnamon 
1/2 tsp. salt (optional) 
3 cups Quaker® Oats (quick or old fashioned, uncooked) 
1 cup diced dried mixed fruit, raisins, or dried cranberries 

Heat oven to 350°F. In large bowl, combine sugars, yogurt, egg whites, oil, milk, and vanilla; mix well. In medium bowl, combine flour, baking soda, cinnamon, and salt; mix well. Add to yogurt mixture; mix well. Stir in oats and fruit. 

Spread dough onto bottom of ungreased 13x9-inch baking pan. 

Bake 28 to 32 minutes or until light golden brown. Cool completely on wire rack. Cut into bars. Store tightly covered.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 30, 2005)

Sierra,

this is great, my kids will love it and so will I..I have everything at hand so tomorrow bright and early, I'm bakin  
Thank you

kadesma


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 1, 2005)

Sierra, those sound wonderful!  Thanks!!!


----------

